# Uber People Please ATTENTION!!!



## sputer (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi Everyone, I'm in the USA for more than 3 years with student visa. I really wanted to work for uber to make some real money, I have every document for uber except ssn. So I tried to sign up for uber using my father's ssn. And after my documents done checking Uber has made me offline and been flagged as requiring an in-person validation of identity and SSN documents. 
I really want to work for uber, What do u think will happen at greenlight hub if I go there with my father's ssn? Do I have a chance to approved as a driver? Please be more detailed thank u


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

No chance.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Don't do it. It's not like the old days where you just fill in bubbles on your work app. It's called fraud and identity theft, and you don't want to be deported for that.
Get your own number to work here and pay taxes.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

sputer said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm in the USA for more than 3 years with student visa. I really wanted to work for uber to make some real money, I have every document for uber except ssn. So I tried to sign up for uber using my father's ssn. And after my documents done checking Uber has made me offline and been flagged as requiring an in-person validation of identity and SSN documents.
> I really want to work for uber, What do u think will happen at greenlight hub if I go there with my father's ssn? Do I have a chance to approved as a driver? Please be more detailed thank u


What the hell?


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

IR12 said:


> What the hell?


You are from the SF Bay and are surprised at this? This question is practically the inside front cover jacket of my new book Bay Area FAQs: A Guide For New Asylees


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Youburr said:


> You are from the SF Bay and are surprised at this? This question is practically the inside front cover jacket of my new book Bay Area FAQs: A Guide For New Asylees


Did I say I was surprised? NO.
My reply was about how ridiculous people are.
Being from Bay Area has nothing to do with it & you can peddle your book to someone who cares because there is zero you can tell me about the Bay.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

sputer said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm in the USA for more than 3 years with student visa. I really wanted to work for uber to make some real money, I have every document for uber except ssn. So I tried to sign up for uber using my father's ssn. And after my documents done checking Uber has made me offline and been flagged as requiring an in-person validation of identity and SSN documents.
> I really want to work for uber, What do u think will happen at greenlight hub if I go there with my father's ssn? Do I have a chance to approved as a driver? Please be more detailed thank u


What you are trying to do is extremely illegal here, and we are not lenient on someone just because they aren't from here. In fact, our legal system is specifically designed to prevent this sort of fraud.

If you go to the greenlight hub, they WILL NOT let you drive without proper documentation. And you should be extremely grateful that they won't, because if they did, and you were ever pulled over, you won't get a speeding ticket- you'll get a felony charge, guaranteed jail time, and absolutely GUARANTEED deportation. You will never step foot in this country again, will never finish your degree, and all of this will have been a waste of years of your life.

There is no amount of money you will ever make driving that is worth risking so much of your life for.

There are SO many ways to earn cash that don't require a SSN. Look on Craigslist. Look on Facebook. Heck, just start googling, and see what you find. But honestly the entire point of Uber is that people trust it to provide a safe method of transportation - if anyone could give a fake ID and pick up requests, would YOU want to call an Uber?

This is a terrible idea. Ditch this plan, ASAP.


----------



## Ant with ten lives. (Sep 9, 2019)

There is a mini mart in santa ana California where you can get a ssn card for 30 bucks in 5 minute. Ask for Jose.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Have you tried not committing fraud? That sometimes works.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

No chance. SSN numbers have meanings, they are not random. Among those digits are the area of the U.S. that the number was issued and when the number was issued. Your father got his card, what, 20 years before you were born? 

If you use his card, HE might be arrested. You, definitely.

Do it legal and get your own SSN or work permit for legal alien. 

er, you ARE legal, right?


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

If you're in the US on a student visa, you should have your own SSN. In fact, colleges here make you go and get one the first week you arrive. There's no good reason for not having and using your own number. This story is very sketchy and doesn't make sense, especially what with you putting "Uber" and "real money" in the same sentence.


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

@sputer Ask your undocumented friends. Probably they know much better than us.



UbaBrah said:


> If you're in the US on a student visa, you should have your own SSN. In fact, colleges here make you go and get one the first week you arrive. There's no good reason for not having and using your own number. This story is very sketchy and doesn't make sense, especially what with you putting "Uber" and "real money" in the same sentence.


Students dont have SSN and can't have SSN.Don't make up things out of your mind. Students with work permit (which they have to study here for a certain amount of time or find a job in the campus less than certain amount of hours) or asylum status who is applying for benefit in this country have SSN.

Even if they have SSN their work permit is only valid related with the education they had in this country. Last time I checked there is no school which teaches you how to be an Uber driver.

So, even for students with work permit and SSN, it is illegal to drive for Uber.

As lawful residents and citizens of this country know your rights. Don't let those people to steal your jobs.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

What’s your name? I work for Uber corporate - I’ll hook you up!


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

We’re good on drivers everywhere. Thanks


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Here’s how I think it works:

Student Visa holders cannot get a SSN that qualifies them to work legally.

However, I think they can work up to a certain number of hours (20?) per week for a campus job through the school.

Other than that, it’s illegal for them to earn any income here.

Trying to skirt that system will result in a big problem (potential arrest/deportation) and a permanent ban from ever entering the US again (even on a visitor visa).

Not a wise move.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Youburr said:


> You are from the SF Bay and are surprised at this? This question is practically the inside front cover jacket of my new book Bay Area FAQs: A Guide For New Asylees


Actually I think folks here on an asylum visa have permission to work (or can obtain it). We do expect them to earn their keep.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

You called us all in this trend for this sh*t &#129318;‍♂

Im not a moderator but I'm evicting you from UP


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You called us all in this trend for this sh*t &#129318;‍♂
> 
> Im not a moderator but I'm evicting you from UP


I refuse to believe OP is a student. Only old people use caps and 3 exclamation marks. It reminded me of emails I get from my mother.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Just get an American girl to marry you then you'll have a green card. Shouldn't be too hard when you tell her your career goal.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

sputer said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm in the USA for more than 3 years with student visa. I really wanted to work for uber to make some real money, I have every document for uber except ssn. So I tried to sign up for uber using my father's ssn. And after my documents done checking Uber has made me offline and been flagged as requiring an in-person validation of identity and SSN documents.
> I really want to work for uber, What do u think will happen at greenlight hub if I go there with my father's ssn? Do I have a chance to approved as a driver? Please be more detailed thank u


Lame trollling.... you know how I know?


sputer said:


> I really wanted to work for uber to make some real money


^^^^ that's how.

Everyone knows there is no money in uber... you work for points.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

sputer said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm in the USA for more than 3 years with student visa. I really wanted to work for uber to make some real money, I have every document for uber except ssn. So I tried to sign up for uber using my father's ssn. And after my documents done checking Uber has made me offline and been flagged as requiring an in-person validation of identity and SSN documents.
> I really want to work for uber, What do u think will happen at greenlight hub if I go there with my father's ssn? Do I have a chance to approved as a driver? Please be more detailed thank u


Absolutely.... I do it all the time in order to avoid paying taxes. Normally I give away my secrets for a low price of $999.99, but just for you, I will give you half off if you PM me in the next 24 hrs. Don't delay.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

sputer said:


> I really wanted to work for uber to make some real money....


Hell yeah, real money!

It really is great to see a return of that pioneering spirit. This is the stuff that dreams are made of.

MAGA, MAGA, MAGA!

.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

OP, why are you posting your request/query in two seperate places?

Your other post here  is the same.

Do you have ADHD?

.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

DriveLV said:


> Here's how I think it works:
> 
> Student Visa holders cannot get a SSN that qualifies them to work legally.
> 
> ...


Actually per this site, after one year of being here, they can work off site. But it must be related to their course of study.









Source: 
https://www.uscis.gov/working-united-states/students-and-exchange-visitors/students-and-employment


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

No chance in hell .... you must have your own SSN, Using your fathers SSN is totally illegal and you will both end up in jail or deported


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Move to California. They're giving away free college tuition, free cell ,free housing ... You name it for illegal immigrants there.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

sputer said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm in the USA for more than 3 years with student visa. I really wanted to work for uber to make some real money, I have every document for uber except ssn. So I tried to sign up for uber using my father's ssn. And after my documents done checking Uber has made me offline and been flagged as requiring an in-person validation of identity and SSN documents.
> I really want to work for uber, What do u think will happen at greenlight hub if I go there with my father's ssn? Do I have a chance to approved as a driver? Please be more detailed thank u


The reps at the Green Light Hub are there to help you. When you go there with your issues, I have found the reps to be able to research any issues and assist you in resolving the particular issue(s). They have a primary purpose to help drivers to resolve any issues and get you back on the road earning, but providing any required documentation or proof is your responsibility.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

dmoney155 said:


> Everyone knows there is no money in uber... you work for points.


Do not forget the "stars" and the "badges".


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

sputer said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm in the USA for more than 3 years with student visa. I really wanted to work for uber to make some real money, I have every document for uber except ssn. So I tried to sign up for uber using my father's ssn. And after my documents done checking Uber has made me offline and been flagged as requiring an in-person validation of identity and SSN documents.
> I really want to work for uber, What do u think will happen at greenlight hub if I go there with my father's ssn? Do I have a chance to approved as a driver? Please be more detailed thank u


You got your self deactivated before you could even drive lol

Uploading fraudulent document is serious!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Do not forget the "stars" and the "badges".


The Safeway cashier was thoroughly impressed with my compliments from riders










But said that even though I'm courteous and accommodating if I want food I must pay with American dollars.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

sputer said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm in the USA for more than 3 years with student visa. I really wanted to work for uber to make some real money, I have every document for uber except ssn. So I tried to sign up for uber using my father's ssn. And after my documents done checking Uber has made me offline and been flagged as requiring an in-person validation of identity and SSN documents.
> I really want to work for uber, What do u think will happen at greenlight hub if I go there with my father's ssn? Do I have a chance to approved as a driver? Please be more detailed thank u


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> The Safeway cashier was thoroughly impressed with my compliments from riders
> But said that even though I'm courteous and accommodating if I want food I must pay with American dollars.


I once tried to make a mortgage payment with stars and badges. I got a letter from the bank that threatened foreclosure.

I know a guy in Arlington who got a red light nastycam summons. He tried to pay it by mail with stars and badges. Arlington sent him back a photograph with a Sheriff's Deputy and an Arlington Police. The Police had a billy club and The Deputy had an open pair of handcuffs.

So.....................................

We know that:

banks have no use for them.
law enforcement has no use for them.
Safeway has no use for them.

Is there a use for them?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

And this, ladies and gentlemen, is exactly why Uber has drivers over the barrel. There will never be a shortage of newbies ready to onboard to make this "great" money.



1.5xorbust said:


> No chance.











You have been prematurely terminated, OP.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Dude if you're a risk taker, you're better off just driving around looking for cash rides old school ********* style lol. Which is a bad idea in and of itself, but its slightly less of a bad idea than committing identity theft.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sputer said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm in the USA for more than 3 years with student visa. I really wanted to work for uber to make some real money, I have every document for uber except ssn. So I tried to sign up for uber using my father's ssn. And after my documents done checking Uber has made me offline and been flagged as requiring an in-person validation of identity and SSN documents.
> I really want to work for uber, What do u think will happen at greenlight hub if I go there with my father's ssn? Do I have a chance to approved as a driver? Please be more detailed thank u


Prison for false identification.



DriveLV said:


> I refuse to believe OP is a student. Only old people use caps and 3 exclamation marks. It reminded me of emails I get from my mother.


ONLY OLD PEOPLE GET THAT PISSED!!!!!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sputer said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm in the USA for more than 3 years with student visa. I really wanted to work for uber to make some real money, I have every document for uber except ssn. So I tried to sign up for uber using my father's ssn. And after my documents done checking Uber has made me offline and been flagged as requiring an in-person validation of identity and SSN documents.
> I really want to work for uber, What do u think will happen at greenlight hub if I go there with my father's ssn? Do I have a chance to approved as a driver? Please be more detailed thank u


Go ahead and try, ICE will be waiting to deport you for fraud. Don't think for a minute that an Uber employee won't call immigration on you ass.
Good Luck


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

sputer said:


> I really wanted to work for uber to make* "some real money"*


&#129315; &#128514; what's your definition of "real &#128176; money" ?


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

DoubleDee said:


> Move to California. They're giving away free college tuition, free cell ,free housing ... You name it for illegal immigrants there.


No, they don't.


Cold Fusion said:


> &#129315; &#128514; what's your definition of "real &#128176; money" ?


A shiny $1 coin.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

sputer said:


> I'm in the USA for more than 3 years with student visa. I really wanted to work for uber to make some real money


_*Real* _money with Uber???
Does 3 years on a student visa include courses in economics & common sense by chance?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Call The White House. They'll get you a SSN that will be valid for Uber and Lyft only.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

OG ant said:


> You got your self deactivated before you could even drive lol
> 
> Uploading fraudulent document is serious!


Yep, he is deactivated already, he just doens't know it yet... they want to tell it to his face and then laugh at him as he is getting thrown in jail or out of the country........ uber drivers are soooo stupid. OP here is the exhibit A that shows why uber gets away with so much. People willing to sell their first born just to drive uber.


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

you will be in prison soon


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Go ahead and try, ICE will be waiting to deport you for fraud. Don't think for a minute that an Uber employee won't call immigration on you ass.
> Good Luck


Not if sleepy Joe Biden has anything to do with it. He promised to fire any ice agent who deported illegals for trivial offenses like drunk driving, vehicular homicide etc.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

sputer said:


> I really want to work for uber, What do u think will happen at greenlight hub if I go there with my father's ssn? Do I have a chance to approved as a driver? Please be more detailed thank u


I predict ICE will be at the Greenlight hub and you get deported.......


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DoubleDee said:


> Not if sleepy Joe Biden has anything to do with it. He promised to fire any ice agent who deported illegals for trivial offenses like drunk driving, vehicular homicide etc.


That's not true, stop spreading fascist propaganda.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I think I'll move to a new country and then start cheating their system. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

sputer said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm in the USA for more than 3 years with student visa. I really wanted to work for uber to make some real money, I have every document for uber except ssn. So I tried to sign up for uber using my father's ssn. And after my documents done checking Uber has made me offline and been flagged as requiring an in-person validation of identity and SSN documents.
> I really want to work for uber, What do u think will happen at greenlight hub if I go there with my father's ssn? Do I have a chance to approved as a driver? Please be more detailed thank u


I think the easiest thing to do is to go to an ICE office and outline the problem to them. As stated in the news quite regularly, ICE has been know to treat people with compassion and respect.

Good Luck.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Can you work on a student visa?

Is it still valid?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

sputer said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm in the USA for more than 3 years with student visa. I really wanted to work for uber to make some real money, I have every document for uber except ssn. So I tried to sign up for uber using my father's ssn. And after my documents done checking Uber has made me offline and been flagged as requiring an in-person validation of identity and SSN documents.
> I really want to work for uber, What do u think will happen at greenlight hub if I go there with my father's ssn? Do I have a chance to approved as a driver? Please be more detailed thank u


He said REAL MONEY.... That's just so cute...


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

sputer said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm in the USA for more than 3 years with student visa. I really wanted to work for uber to make some real money, I have every document for uber except ssn. So I tried to sign up for uber using my father's ssn. And after my documents done checking Uber has made me offline and been flagged as requiring an in-person validation of identity and SSN documents.
> I really want to work for uber, What do u think will happen at greenlight hub if I go there with my father's ssn? Do I have a chance to approved as a driver? Please be more detailed thank u


U are a student. Go for an occupation that is meaningful. U might want to shoot for something higher than driving for uber.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Illini said:


> Call The White House.* For a fee *They'll get you a SSN that will be valid for Uber and Lyft only.


FIFY

You can get a full on genius Visa with total work status if you're a hot Eastern European model - or her relatives.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

freddieman said:


> U are a student. Go for an occupation that is meaningful. U might want to shoot for something higher than driving for uber.


Yes. I heard BK is hiring.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

sputer said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm in the USA for more than 3 years with student visa. I really wanted to work for uber to make some real money, I have every document for uber except ssn. So I tried to sign up for uber using my father's ssn. And after my documents done checking Uber has made me offline and been flagged as requiring an in-person validation of identity and SSN documents.
> I really want to work for uber, What do u think will happen at greenlight hub if I go there with my father's ssn? Do I have a chance to approved as a driver? Please be more detailed thank u


Go to school


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> Here's how I think it works:
> 
> Student Visa holders cannot get a SSN that qualifies them to work legally.
> 
> ...


I wish things were as tough as you say they are. Maybe we wouldn't have 11 million illegal aliens here. I'm not just talking about rideshare where you have to prove certain things but, everywhere.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

You lost most of us when you used Uber and make a lot of money in the same sentence.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

You lost me at "real money".


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

You are probably deactivated for life for fraud. You should be banned. You just better hope that they don't report it to the Social Security Adminstration or you may loose you visa and be kicked out of the country. The govt. does not play around with SS fraud.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> You are probably deactivated for life for fraud. You should be banned. You just better hope that they don't report it to the Social Security Adminstration or you may loose you visa and be kicked out of the country. The govt. does not play around with SS fraud.


And they will take his head,roll it in Corn Flakes and fry it.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Huh, where’d he go?

He’s probably off somewhere quiet, mulling over the flood of advice.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

sputer said:


> hub if I go there with my father's ssn?


...about the same thing if I use my son's passport to go to your country. Didn't read the entire thread, but why don't YOU have a SSN?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> If you're in the US on a student visa, you should have your own SSN. In fact, colleges here make you go and get one the first week you arrive. There's no good reason for not having and using your own number. This story is very sketchy and doesn't make sense, especially what with you putting "Uber" and "real money" in the same sentence.


Actually colleges DO NOT make foreign students get SS numbers, you are misinformed. All students have is a student visa.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Actually colleges DO NOT make foreign students get SS numbers, you are misinformed. All students have is a student visa.


They recommended I do it when I was a foreign student here in the US, got my SSN issued within a week or two. It didn't provide work authorization, and I didn't work at all. It was just a matter of having an extra form of ID so I could open a bank account etc.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

sputer said:


> *Uber People Please ATTENTION!!!*


← stands up and pays attention...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> They recommended I do it when I was a foreign student here in the US, got my SSN issued within a week or two. It didn't provide work authorization, and I didn't work at all. It was just a matter of having an extra form of ID so I could open a bank account etc.


Apples and Oranges.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

Blatherskite said:


> Huh, where'd he go?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

How is this not a featured thread?!? It has everything a solid suspenseful thread, Stolen Identities, Betrayal, and the unhealthy belief that you can make real money with Uber.

This story cant be any worse than Stuber was.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

*THIS GUY IS TROLLING YOU ALL SO HARD.*


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Made a lady from “Priority Support” cry when speaking to me 2 nights ago. She was restricted from answering my questions over the phone. 

I asked if she was reading off of a computer screen for the answers. She admitted it. Then apologized to me.i actually felt bad for her. So i backed off. 

Told her to stop working for Uber.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

sputer said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm in the USA for more than 3 years with student visa. I really wanted to work for uber to make some real money, I have every document for uber except ssn. So I tried to sign up for uber using my father's ssn. And after my documents done checking Uber has made me offline and been flagged as requiring an in-person validation of identity and SSN documents.
> I really want to work for uber, What do u think will happen at greenlight hub if I go there with my father's ssn? Do I have a chance to approved as a driver? Please be more detailed thank u


What happens if I take a piece of toilet paper with a drop of pee on it to Apple and claim it as an iPhone receipt.

Same thing you're doing. Except illegal.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

When you get to prison just ask for Bubba. He will take good care of you.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm assuming your father is ok with you using his SSN , if so make him drive for Uber give you 70% he can keep the other 30%


----------



## sputer (Mar 31, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Can you work on a student visa?
> 
> Is it still valid?


no u can't, all my peers work under the table



MasterAbsher said:


> You lost most of us when you used Uber and make a lot of money in the same sentence.


that's enough for smb



massey said:


> you will be in prison soon


u already are


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Typical foreigner trying to circumvent the system no sympathy here....


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Made a lady from "Priority Support" cry when speaking to me 2 nights ago. She was restricted from answering my questions over the phone.
> 
> I asked if she was reading off of a computer screen for the answers. She admitted it. Then apologized to me.i actually felt bad for her. So i backed off.
> 
> Told her to stop working for Uber.


She should have returned the favor.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Depot illegal immigrants now.


What are you saying? Take their pot away from them? lol.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

sputer said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm in the USA for more than 3 years with student visa. I really wanted to work for uber to make some real money, I have every document for uber except ssn. So I tried to sign up for uber using my father's ssn. And after my documents done checking Uber has made me offline and been flagged as requiring an in-person validation of identity and SSN documents.
> I really want to work for uber, What do u think will happen at greenlight hub if I go there with my father's ssn? Do I have a chance to approved as a driver? Please be more detailed thank u


You may probably be able to get your own social security number. "A *Social Security number* (*SSN*) is issued to track earnings over a worker's lifetime. *Students* holding F-1 and J-1 status who *are* employed in the U.S. must *apply* for a *Social Security number*. Dependents in F-2 status *are* not eligible for a *Social Security number*."


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

🤔🤔🤔 I could use a guy like this for a little group I'm putting together...🤔🤔🤔


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

LADryver said:


> You may probably be able to get your own social security number. "A *Social Security number* (*SSN*) is issued to track earnings over a worker's lifetime. *Students* holding F-1 and J-1 status who *are* employed in the U.S. must *apply* for a *Social Security number*. Dependents in F-2 status *are* not eligible for a *Social Security number*."


The point is that the reason someone here under a student visa would need a SS# is for work that not only relates to their course of study, but is PART of their course of study... paid internships or externships... medical residencies... legal clerking...

Those sorts of things.

Not driving rideshare.


----------



## Babak (May 25, 2016)

Get a big Dot on your forehead it might get you somewhere


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

sputer said:


> What do u think will happen at greenlight hub if I go there with my father's ssn? Do I have a chance to approved as a driver?


Don't listen to all of this feedback. Go ahead and do it. They'll approve you immediately. In fact, they'll even give you a 2020 Escalade to drive for them with. Also, there's a special for those with a Student Visa. Unlimited free fuel for your new Escalade. You're one lucky student!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Illini said:


> Don't listen to all of this feedback. Go ahead and do it. They'll approve you immediately. In fact, they'll even give you a 2020 Escalade to drive for them with. Also, there's a special for those with a Student Visa. Unlimited free fuel for your new Escalade. You're one lucky student!


Oh I did not realize he is in California, heck they will even give him a shanty on a public corner to sleep in.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

This is your second post about this. So you want to commit fraud in order to be an Uber driver?


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> OP, why are you posting your request/query in two seperate places?
> 
> Your other post here  is the same.
> 
> ...


You probably need to spell that for him. :cools:


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

It's Illegal for you to work while in the USA on a student visa unless the work was coordinated through your sponsoring educational institution. I hope they catch you and deport your ass back to the crap hole country you came from. You want to visit the US and get an education, that's fine, but obey our laws or go home.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> The point is that the reason someone here under a student visa would need a SS# is for work that not only relates to their course of study, but is PART of their course of study... paid internships or externships... medical residencies... legal clerking...
> 
> Those sorts of things.
> 
> Not driving rideshare.


There are some circumstances in which a sole proprietorship can be formed but an attorney needs to be consulted. Apparently the restriction is about whether one gets paid from the business.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

I didnt realize so many uber drivers had law degrees. Is that a diamond perk from tiajuana tech online?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

https://www.ssa.gov/OP_Home/ssact/title11/1107.htm
*Compilation Of The Social Security Laws*

*PENALTY FOR FRAUD*
Sec. 1107. *[*42 U.S.C. 1307*]* (a) Whoever, with the intent to defraud any person, shall make or cause to be made any false representation concerning the requirements of this Act, of chapter 2, 21, or 23 of the Internal Revenue Code of 1954[15], or of any provision of subtitle F of such Code which corresponds (within the meaning of section 7852(b) of such Code[16]) to a provision contained in subchapter E of chapter 9 of the Internal Revenue Code of 1939[17], or of any rules or regulations issued thereunder, knowing such representations to be false, shall be deemed guilty of a misdemeanor, and, upon conviction thereof, *shall be punished by a fine not exceeding $1,000, or by imprisonment not exceeding one year, or both.*

(b) Whoever, with the intent to elicit information as to the social security account number, date of birth, employment, wages, or benefits of any individual (1) falsely represents to the Commissioner of Social Security or the Secretary that he is such individual, or the wife, husband, widow, widower, divorced wife, divorced husband, surviving divorced wife, surviving divorced husband, surviving divorced mother, surviving divorced father, child, or parent of such individual, or the duly authorized agent of such individual, or of the wife, husband, widow, widower, divorced wife, divorced husband, surviving divorced wife, surviving divorced husband, surviving divorced mother, surviving divorced father, child, or parent of such individual, or (2) falsely represents to any person that he is an employee or agent of the United States, shall be deemed guilty of a felony and, upon conviction thereof, shall be punished by a fine not exceeding *$10,000 for each recurrence of a violation or by imprisonment not exceeding 5 years or both.*


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Ant with ten lives. said:


> There is a mini mart in santa ana California where you can get a ssn card for 30 bucks in 5 minute. Ask for Jose.


Yeah right. REALLY?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> Yeah right. REALLY?


I believe it, know several people in South Florida that has took advantage of this service.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

something is shady here


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I believe it, know several people in South Florida that has took advantage of this service.


OK I'm down.

Where's Jose?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> something is shady here


No its not.
This is 'situation normal' for California.
This is the way its done.

It is also the way things are done in Cuba, Venezuela, Russia ... everywhere there is socialism.

There is a two tiers of justice here ... actually three:
Top Tier: Socialist politicians, their family and crew. Exempt from almost all laws.
Middle Tier: Illegal aliens. Immune from all laws, almost without exception unless the violation attracts national attention and ire - then they have to go thru a trial before release. 
Bottom Tier: Legal citizens. All laws will be enforced fairly and equally ...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> something is shady here


No its not.
This is 'situation normal' for California.
This is the way its done.

It is also the way things are done in Cuba, Venezuela, Russia ... everywhere there is socialism.

There is a two tiers of justice here ... actually three:
Top Tier: Socialist politicians, their family and crew. Exempt from most laws. 
Middle Tier: Illegal aliens. Immune from all laws, almost without exception unless the violation attracts national attention and ire.
Bottom Tier: Legal citizens. All laws will be enforced fairly and equally ... LoL.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> &#129300;&#129300;&#129300; I could use a guy like this for a little group I'm putting together...&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


Bizarro Oceans Eleven?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

sputer said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm in the USA for more than 3 years with student visa. I really wanted to work for uber to make some real money, I have every document for uber except ssn. So I tried to sign up for uber using my father's ssn. And after my documents done checking Uber has made me offline and been flagged as requiring an in-person validation of identity and SSN documents.
> I really want to work for uber, What do u think will happen at greenlight hub if I go there with my father's ssn? Do I have a chance to approved as a driver? Please be more detailed thank u


You can be deported for such actions. Caution is advised.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mole said:


> You can be deported for such actions. Caution is advised.


But, it does depend on the state.
In California you'll be given a cheese sandwich and a new sleeping bag and shoved out the side door.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

sputer said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm in the USA for more than 3 years with student visa. I really wanted to work for uber to make some real money, I have every document for uber except ssn. So I tried to sign up for uber using my father's ssn. And after my documents done checking Uber has made me offline and been flagged as requiring an in-person validation of identity and SSN documents.
> I really want to work for uber, What do u think will happen at greenlight hub if I go there with my father's ssn? Do I have a chance to approved as a driver? Please be more detailed thank u


You lost me at real money.


----------



## Zollar (Feb 6, 2020)

Ant with ten lives. said:


> There is a mini mart in santa ana California where you can get a ssn card for 30 bucks in 5 minute. Ask for Jose.


Not a good idea. Don't Do Iy !!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Blatherskite said:


> Bizarro Oceans Eleven?


I've said too much already


----------



## 5750jenniferm (Jan 27, 2020)

This is y I hate illegals there always messing up our system


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

5750jenniferm said:


> This is y I hate illegals there always messing up our system


Said hundreds of thousands of _Native Americans _many year ago...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

5750jenniferm said:


> This is y I hate illegals there always messing up our system





UberLaLa said:


> Said hundreds of thousands of _Native Americans _many year ago...


Actually ... that is NOT true.
Native Americans did not defend their borders.
They were so splintered into small opposing groups that they were easy to take down - one small group at a time.
First the east coast tribes, then the plains tribes and finally the west coast tribes.

Modern Americans have to make sure that we don't end up making the same mistakes.
First the Socialist tribes, then the Democrat tribe, then the Republican tribe ... then we are owned.

Build that wall.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

5750jenniferm said:


> This is y I hate illegals there always messing up our system


Illegals feels the same about you too.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

sputer said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm in the USA for more than 3 years with student visa. I really wanted to work for uber to make some real money, I have every document for uber except ssn. So I tried to sign up for uber using my father's ssn. And after my documents done checking Uber has made me offline and been flagged as requiring an in-person validation of identity and SSN documents.
> I really want to work for uber, What do u think will happen at greenlight hub if I go there with my father's ssn? Do I have a chance to approved as a driver? Please be more detailed thank u


The law is the law. You're a guest here. Follow the law, and apply for an ssn.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Syn said:


> Illegals feels the same about you too.


The difference is that they hate us because we have something they want to steal - and it's becoming increasingly difficult.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> The difference is that they hate us because we have something they want to steal - and it's becoming increasingly difficult.


Do tell - what do you have that they want to steal?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

If you have permission to work, getting a SSN is easy and straightforward. I bet you can even do it on line. 

We're closing the gaps that have been used to defraud us. We're tired of the world's crooks robbing us blind. We're closing down fake schools and sending cheaters back home. You're not welcome here.

If you're here to study ... Study! Then take your skills home and make your country a better place.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> We're tired of the world's crooks robbing us blind.


You'll be very surprised to hear that the world sees you (the americans) as the crooks who's robbing everybody else blind ... :wink:


----------



## 5750jenniferm (Jan 27, 2020)

Syn said:


> You'll be very surprised to hear that the world sees you (the americans) as the crooks who's robbing everybody else blind ... :wink:


I dont see millions of Americans going to ur country or other countries acting like thier that nationality immigrants act like they have my rights n think thier more American then I am I was born here it's my country not thiers


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

5750jenniferm said:


> I dont see millions of Americans going to ur country or other countries acting like thier that nationality immigrants act like they have my rights n think thier more American then I am I was born here it's my country not thiers


Maybe you don't see them, but I do ... And they always come like this ... and then somebody like you talks about somebody else "acting like they have your rights and how this is your country" when in fight your country is constantly in war with somebody. - talk about being a hypocrite ...


----------



## 5750jenniferm (Jan 27, 2020)

Syn said:


> Maybe you don't see them, but I do ... And they always come like this ... and then somebody like you talks about somebody else "acting like they have your rights and how this is your country". - talk about being a hypocrite ...


It is I'm from here I didnt travel here I was born here people come here to make money thier countrys pay $1-2 a hour they come here to get rich n act like thier Americans yet I can barely understand what they say from thier accents


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

5750jenniferm said:


> It is I'm from here I didnt travel here I was born here people come here to make money thier countrys pay $1-2 a hour they come here to get rich n act like thier Americans yet I can barely understand what they say from thier accents


People are not required to speak without accent to become an American citizen. They're not even required to speak English since the USA does not have the official language on a federal level.

I always find it ironic that people who are born in the USA and lived there all their lives are crying that they can't find a job due to immigrants ... So you speak the language, understand the culture, etc and yet you can't find a job, but some uneducated immigrant who can't even speak the language is able to find the job? Then the problem is you - not immigrants.


----------



## Femaleuberdriver (Jan 25, 2020)

sputer said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm in the USA for more than 3 years with student visa. I really wanted to work for uber to make some real money, I have every document for uber except ssn. So I tried to sign up for uber using my father's ssn. And after my documents done checking Uber has made me offline and been flagged as requiring an in-person validation of identity and SSN documents.
> I really want to work for uber, What do u think will happen at greenlight hub if I go there with my father's ssn? Do I have a chance to approved as a driver? Please be more detailed thank u


Are you seriously asking that on here? Don't you know using someone else's ssn to work is identity fraud? Worst they will do is call immigration on you. Least they will do is turn you away. Apply for legal authorization to work, instead of trying to take shortcuts. Now I understand why most people think all immigrants working for uber are not legally authorized to work. Smh!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Syn said:


> Do tell - what do you have that they want to steal?


I have a nice place to live; with electricity and flushing toilets and stuff.
I have toys to help me enjoy life: going fishing in my $15k boat in an hour or so.
I have the ability to go shopping and not worry about a gov't sanctioned gang leader accosting me.
I can go see my doctor any time I want, I can get prescriptions to keep me healthy.
I have the right to arm myself for my own protection, I have the right to say pretty much whatever I want to say about anyone I want to say it about. I have the right to an attorney if I'm accused of a crime and I have the right to not incriminate myself.

To make it simple: I am an American citizen - and they want that.



Syn said:


> I always find it ironic that people who are born in the USA and lived there all their lives are crying that they can't find a job due to immigrants ... So you speak the language, understand the culture, etc and yet you can't find a job, but some uneducated immigrant who can't even speak the language is able to find the job? Then the problem is you - not immigrants.


Now, I gotta agree with that.
The way the economy is now, driving for Uber is not smart ... and, unless disabled, unemployed should be very temporary.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> That's not true, stop spreading fascist propaganda.


It certainly is true. Biden proudly said it at one of his rallies. Of course the man is senile and libel to say anything. Half the time he doesn't even know what city or state he's in.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DoubleDee said:


> It certainly is true. Biden proudly said it at one of his rallies. Of course the man is senile and libel to say anything. Half the time he doesn't even know what city or state he's in.


You have Biden confused with President.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I have a nice place to live; with electricity and flushing toilets and stuff.
> I have toys to help me enjoy life: going fishing in my $15k boat in an hour or so.
> I have the ability to go shopping and not worry about a gov't sanctioned gang leader accosting me.
> I can go see my doctor any time I want, I can get prescriptions to keep me healthy.
> ...


If this was 1950s and you told me all that - I probably would've been very jealous. But its 2020 and what you wrote is really available all over the world (in addition to few other things that the USA doesn't have, such as affordable taxes, healthcare and education, 12 months maternity leave, 30 days paid vacation ...).


----------



## AstonNC (Jan 27, 2020)

Some risks are not worth taking. Simply put, don't do it. Obey the law, do your best, and get in line like everybody. Again, not worth the risk, if it's illegal...dont' do it.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> You have Biden confused with President.


Biden's history. Running out of money and even the liberals are beginning to figure out that he's not playing with a full deck.

I'm personally pulling for Bernie to get the nomination. There's not enough ignorant college kids and socialist nuts in this country to get the guy elected president.

Neither one of these losers have any kind of platform to run on. As far as I can tell their whole platforms are "Trump is a Nazi. So vote for me. " And free stuff for every one who votes for us.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DoubleDee said:


> Biden's history. Running out of money and even the liberals are beginning to figure out that he's not playing with a full deck.
> 
> I'm personally pulling for Bernie to get the nomination. There's not enough ignorant college kids and socialist nuts in this country to get the guy elected president.
> 
> Neither one of these losers have any kind of platform to run on. As far as I can tell their whole platforms are "Trump is a Nazi. So vote for me. " And free stuff for every one who votes for us.


Bernie will never get the Dem nomination, he's f..king nutz.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Syn said:


> You'll be very surprised to hear that the world sees you (the americans) as the crooks who's robbing everybody else blind ... :wink:


Yes, I know. Would this include the OP, who want to be here so badly he's willing to commit crimes to stay here? Who probably lied multiple times in order to enter this terrible country under false pretenses?

Ever wonder why Haitian refugees paddle past the Cuban paradise and try for Florida instead?

Ever wonder why we are building a fence to keep illegals out -- while the Soviets resorted to a wall to keep their people from leaving?

Not is it by chance that when folks talk about scam emails and scam phone calls, they're thinking of countries besides the USA.

To paraphrase a Fergie lyric: If you ain't got the visa get your lying tail home!



Syn said:


> You'll be very surprised to hear that the world sees you (the americans) as the crooks who's robbing everybody else blind ... :wink:


Yes, I know. Would this include the OP, who want to be here so badly he's willing to commit crimes to stay here? Who probably lied multiple times in order to enter this terrible country under false pretenses?

Ever wonder why Haitian refugees paddle past the Cuban paradise and try for Florida instead?

Ever wonder why we are building a fence to keep illegals out -- while the Soviets resorted to a wall to keep their people from leaving?

Not is it by chance that when folks talk about scam emails and scam phone calls, they're thinking of countries besides the USA.

To paraphrase a Fergie lyric: If you ain't got the visa get your lying tail home!


----------



## 5750jenniferm (Jan 27, 2020)

Syn said:


> People are not required to speak without accent to become an American citizen. They're not even required to speak English since the USA does not have the official language on a federal level.
> 
> I always find it ironic that people who are born in the USA and lived there all their lives are crying that they can't find a job due to immigrants ... So you speak the language, understand the culture, etc and yet you can't find a job, but some uneducated immigrant who can't even speak the language is able to find the job? Then the problem is you - not immigrants.


The immigrants find under the table jobs that pay pennies cause accept less them de do cause of what thier used to thier companies paying back home a Mexican wonen told me she would make $2 a hour in mexico n she feels America will make her rich cause of our min pay so that comes from immigrants our system gives jobs to educated people theres no such thing of getting a normal job because immigrants work for less just like uber every American went on strick every immigrant didn't they think this job is amazing n pays great cause they live with 20 people in a 2 bedroom p.o saying $500 a bed Americans dont do that we have 1 family per house I've seen it with my own 2 eyes 20 Brazilians living in a apt why do u think our rents r so high our slum lords love them mabey that's what ur used to but were not


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Yes, I know. Would this include the OP, who want to be here so badly he's willing to commit crimes to stay here? Who probably lied multiple times in order to enter this terrible country under false pretenses?
> 
> Ever wonder why Haitian refugees paddle past the Cuban paradise and try for Florida instead?
> 
> ...


Do some research on the rest of the world. Use sources other than CNN.

p.s. Soviet Union stopped existing like 30 years ago ...



5750jenniferm said:


> The immigrants find under the table jobs that pay pennies cause accept less them de do cause of what thier used to thier companies paying back home a Mexican wonen told me she would make $2 a hour in mexico n she feels America will make her rich cause of our min pay so that comes from immigrants our system gives jobs to educated people theres no such thing of getting a normal job because immigrants work for less just like uber every American went on strick every immigrant didn't they think this job is amazing n pays great cause they live with 20 people in a 2 bedroom p.o saying $500 a bed Americans dont do that we have 1 family per house I've seen it with my own 2 eyes 20 Brazilians living in a apt why do u think our rents r so high our slum lords love them mabey that's what ur used to but were not


So lets see if I understood this correctly (I'm not sure I did since you wrote the whole paragraph as 1 sentence) - immigrants work for pennies, but you wouldn't work for pennies. So the question is - why do you care then what immigrants do? They take jobs that you wouldn't so how's that affecting you?


----------



## 5750jenniferm (Jan 27, 2020)

Syn said:


> Do some research on the rest of the world. Use sources other than CNN.
> 
> p.s. Soviet Union stopped existing like 30 years ago ...
> 
> ...


It does affect me as I said they think the pay here is amazing compared what thier used to so employers set a low price 2 pay us so if we choose not to accept theres hundreds of immigrants behind me willing 2 do it mabey were ur at is different but 99% of rideshare drivers here are not from America


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

5750jenniferm said:


> It does affect me as I said they think the pay here is amazing compared what thier used to so employers set a low price 2 pay us so if we choose not to accept theres hundreds of immigrants behind me willing 2 do it mabey were ur at is different but 99% of rideshare drivers here are not from America


No disrespect, but if your competition for work is uneducated immigrant who doesnt even speak English and you still lose against them - you really failed in life.


----------



## 5750jenniferm (Jan 27, 2020)

Syn said:


> No disrespect, but if your competition for work is uneducated immigrant who doesnt even speak English and you still lose against them - you really failed in life.


I didnt fail in life I dont live on it it aggravates me cause they are willing to work for tiny amounts n it runs it for everyone face the truth if uber didnt have all these people working for pennies n loving it they would pay more like they did in the beginning that's what aggravates me I have 2 businesses and ever time I give a estimate they always say this guy that guy gave a price thousands less look at roofing co all the workers dont speak English why do u think they work for 100 s day a real roofer charges thousands proof is in the pudding



Syn said:


> No disrespect, but if your competition for work is uneducated immigrant who doesnt even speak English and you still lose against them - you really failed in life.


Now please leave me alone I don't care to have this meaningless conversation


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Nobody is holding a gun to your head and making you talk to me. Feel free to not talk to me and blame all your life problems on immigrants somewhere else.


----------



## 5750jenniferm (Jan 27, 2020)

Syn said:


> Nobody is holding a gun to your head and making you talk to me. Feel free to not talk to me and blame all your life problems on immigrants somewhere else.


Ur comment is stupid I didn't blame my life problems on immigrants I said what I dont like freedom of speech here in America as a American


----------



## Femaleuberdriver (Jan 25, 2020)

5750jenniferm said:


> The immigrants find under the table jobs that pay pennies cause accept less them de do cause of what thier used to thier companies paying back home a Mexican wonen told me she would make $2 a hour in mexico n she feels America will make her rich cause of our min pay so that comes from immigrants our system gives jobs to educated people theres no such thing of getting a normal job because immigrants work for less just like uber every American went on strick every immigrant didn't they think this job is amazing n pays great cause they live with 20 people in a 2 bedroom p.o saying $500 a bed Americans dont do that we have 1 family per house I've seen it with my own 2 eyes 20 Brazilians living in a apt why do u think our rents r so high our slum lords love them mabey that's what ur used to but were not


I doubt English is your first language either my friend. If it is, then sign up for ESL classes. FYI most immigrants are very educated despite having accents and speaking broken English.


----------



## 5750jenniferm (Jan 27, 2020)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> I doubt English is your first language either my friend. If it is, then sign up for ESL classes. FYI most immigrants are very educated despite having accents and speaking broken English.


It's my only language and its perfectly fine ty I dont talk or type to impress some are educated not all not that that has anything to do with this post I never once said thier uneducated or dumb u came up with that on ur own totally off subject


----------



## Femaleuberdriver (Jan 25, 2020)

5750jenniferm said:


> It's my only language and its perfectly fine ty I dont talk or type to impress some are educated not all not that that has anything to do with this post I never once said thier uneducated or dumb u came up with that on ur own totally off subject


Whether typing or talking, communicate in a way that people can understand what you are trying to say. You come off as very anti immigrant. Immigrants are not the reason for your struggles. You might wanna polish your communication skills to sell your business to potential clients. Most people won't hire someone who can't speak or write proper English especially if they are American.


----------



## 5750jenniferm (Jan 27, 2020)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> Whether typing or talking, communicate in a way that people can understand what you are trying to say. You come off as very anti immigrant. Immigrants are not the reason for your struggles. You might wanna polish your communication skills to sell your business to potential clients. Most people won't hire someone who can't speak or write proper English especially if they are American.


As I said I dont type here to impress i own 4 businesses I dont need anyone to hire me only people that have something to prove care no one cares about how you type they care about how you work I'm not a writer no one cares


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

You own 4 businesses, yet you drive for Uber?


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

i personally think youre already ****ed.

times ticking.
run while you can.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Syn said:


> You own 4 businesses, yet you drive for Uber?


Didn't say it was _successful_


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Syn said:


> You own 4 businesses, yet you drive for Uber?


Sure - now she owns 4 businesses ... but an hour ago it was only 2. Business is booming! Nothing to complain about!

at 8:06 PM Pacific


5750jenniferm said:


> I have 2 businesses


at 9:01 PM Pacific


5750jenniferm said:


> As I said I dont type here to impress i own 4 businesses


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Uber and real money? Lolol. You will be much better working for some Indian guy at 7-Eleven. Ask him to pay you cash, $500 a week.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

5750jenniferm said:


> It is I'm from here I didnt travel here I was born here people come here to make money thier countrys pay $1-2 a hour they come here to get rich n act like thier Americans yet I can barely understand what they say from thier accents


Dude, I can barely understand your writing.
For someone, who runs his mouth about immigrants, you have pretty damn poor grasp of your native language. Maybe this is one of the reasons, that you have to compete with immigrants for minimum wage jobs.
Look into the difference between "their", "there" and "they're".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sputer said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm in the USA for more than 3 years with student visa. I really wanted to work for uber to make some real money, I have every document for uber except ssn. So I tried to sign up for uber using my father's ssn. And after my documents done checking Uber has made me offline and been flagged as requiring an in-person validation of identity and SSN documents.
> I really want to work for uber, What do u think will happen at greenlight hub if I go there with my father's ssn? Do I have a chance to approved as a driver? Please be more detailed thank u


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Syn said:


> No disrespect, but if your competition for work is uneducated immigrant who doesnt even speak English and you still lose against them - you really failed in life.


This dude can barely write in his native language.
Minimum wage job is his limit, if he can get it.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Bernie will never get the Dem nomination, he's f..king nutz.


The whole Democrat party is nuts. Bernie is just the worst. He'll say absolutely anything to get elected. The party knows that he has 0 chance to be elected. That's why they'll do anything they have to in order to sabotage his campaign.


----------



## 5750jenniferm (Jan 27, 2020)

Zebonkey said:


> Dude, I can barely understand your writing.
> For someone, who runs his mouth about immigrants, you have pretty damn poor grasp of your native language. Maybe this is one of the reasons, that you have to compete with immigrants for minimum wage jobs.
> Look into the difference between "their", "there" and "they're".


I'm not competing with them what ste you talking about I stated the way it is that's all



Syn said:


> You own 4 businesses, yet you drive for Uber?


Yes its extra money and free networking


----------



## Femaleuberdriver (Jan 25, 2020)

Syn said:


> You own 4 businesses, yet you drive for Uber?


Lol. Was about to ask the same. First it was 2 businesses, then 4 . I think the businesses are all in his head. Uber is his only source of income that's why he is mad that immigrants are taking a cut. Shameless business owner wanna be!



5750jenniferm said:


> I'm not competing with them what ste you talking about I stated the way it is that's all
> 
> 
> Yes its extra money and free networking


So how many customers have you brought to your other businesses?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

5750jenniferm said:


> Yes its extra money and free networking


When do you have time to ride share when you're owning/running 4 businesses (or is it 2 businesses, since you can't get your story straight)? After all, there are only 24 hours in a day.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Syn said:


> After all, there are only 24 hours in a day.


OR - are there 48? hmmmm......


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

For those that have forgotten, the OP of this thread is wondering if he can use his father's SSN to sign up with Uber, apparently he doesn't have his own SSN.

I'm feel I'm going out on a fairly strong limb when I say he probably couldn't care less about US politics at this moment so let us try to turn back to the original topic.

Thanks


----------



## 5750jenniferm (Jan 27, 2020)

Syn said:


> When do you have time to ride share when you're owning/running 4 businesses (or is it 2 businesses, since you can't get your story straight)? After all, there are only 24 hours in a day.


I dont I have no life I drive 8 hours a day come home and run my other business n I'm a single mom I sleep at 3am wake up at 7am only sleep on weekends just because I have businesses dont mean I'm rich they each bring in something were I live it's very expensive to live



Femaleuberdriver said:


> Lol. Was about to ask the same. First it was 2 businesses, then 4 . I think the businesses are all in his head. Uber is his only source of income that's why he is mad that immigrants are taking a cut. Shameless business owner wanna be!
> 
> 
> So how many customers have you brought to your other businesses?


Alot I pass out over 20 business cards a day


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

*THIS GUY IS DEFINITELY A TROLL.







*


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Ummmmm..... not just no, but hell no! Using your father's SSN? He has to file taxes


----------



## CorbinDenver (Feb 7, 2020)

Nope, dont do that.

BUT, you might try this, and if may even be legalish.

Apply for a business tax ID. It's free and instant. 

In the 90's it worked for lots of things IF you took one more step, start a corporation, name the corporation YOUR NAME, a llc is cheapest. 

If you incorporate thru Delaware it will cost 100$ ish., no need to live in state .

You haf to be careful never to SAY it was you San, or something like that, I dont know the rule, had friends that did.


Absolutely Dont use someone else's ssn, that's a major crime. And you could get deported I think.

To protect yourself make sure what I'm suggesting isn't a crime.


----------

